# ~: Bloody Mary Meatloaf :~



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Bloody Mary Meatloaf:>>

Recipe Ingredients:..
1 1/2 pounds ground beef 
1/2 pound ground pork
2 eggs 
1 cup fine bread crumbs 
1/2 cup finely chopped onions 
1/2 cup finely chopped red bell pepper 
1/2 cup finely chopped celery 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
2 teaspoons minced garlic 
1 1/2 cups bloody Mary mix, divided

Method:..
Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Butter the bottom and sides of a 13 x 9-inch baking pan.

In a bowl, mix all ingredients except 1/2 cup of bloody Mary mix. Shape the loaf approximately 2 inches high, 4 inches wide and 12 inches long. Place in prepared baking pan. Pour in remaining 1/2 cup bloody Mary mix.

Bake, covered, at 350 degrees F for 25 minutes.

Baste with juices, and raise oven temperature to 400 degrees F. Continue baking, uncovered, until done, approximately 25 to 30 minutes.

Serves 6.


----------



## susandkline

Sounds good! I'll give this one a try, too!


----------



## settermom

Looks wonderful and has all the "right stuff" (for my taste) in it. Will give it a try.


----------



## settermom

Bought some Bloody Mary Mix today---just for trying out this recipe!


----------



## NYBev

Can't wait to try this!


----------

